# How to connect Honeywell hour meter to 2015 Yamaha F60 tiller



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Need to connect two pole Honeywell hour meter to either key switch on or engine running signal wire. Is it possible to tap this signal with existing plugs or will the meter lead have to be spliced in to a wire. Will try to post pic.


----------

